# are you an artist?



## killerlaughter (Oct 11, 2010)

well then come join bloodartist's only troll free art site where you can 

1.update mood stats
2.submit anything you want from movies to stories and from drawings to naked drawings!!
3.chat with your fellow blood brothers and sisters!!
4.post journals,forums,and hate free comments on art
5.create albums
6.create your own B.A. portfolio
7.make great friends

and many more so join now! at www.bloodartist.com:smile:


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 11, 2010)

no, i am not an artist, i am a spambot


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 11, 2010)

say whut???!!! D:


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

Let's see...


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2010)

Pfft.

I wish.


----------



## Icky (Oct 12, 2010)

Advertising isn't allowed brosef.

And I guess I'm kind of an artists


----------



## Oovie (Oct 12, 2010)

Who want's to make macaroni art together?


----------



## Ames (Oct 12, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Who want's to make macaroni art together?


 
And fingerpainting!


----------



## Ratte (Oct 12, 2010)

I draw sometimes I guess.


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2010)

If you wanna call me an artist then whatever, I haven't really drawn anything good in forever though.


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

killerlaughter said:


> well then come join bloodartist's only troll free art site



Oh boy, a _troll free site_! That's what all of us around here are looking for, yes'm.

Let's break this down.

*Home*
So I looked around and your site presents itself very poorly. The banner image makes it look like everyone there is vampires. Do you have to be a vampire to be on the site? I notice that "things get pretty creative with human fluid". I don't want to be creative with human fluid. I'd rather just make art _without_ the fluid if that is okay. But seriously, is that your tagline? What does it _mean_? How does that encourage anyone to use that site in any way? The impression I get from that, the banner, the color scheme, and the site name is that you have to paint with blood, but the art that's there is not painted with blood so I am confused.

I also notice that What's New is very similar to What's Popular. Does that mean the community is so small that 2 views = popular? Secondly, whoever wrote the news post types like a moron.

*Browse/Artwork*
So those are stock images and clip-art on the browse categories. I assume you have rights to be using them?

I'm browsing under "Photograph" (not "photograph_y_, the category is actually titled "photograph"), and a big chunk of it is just people playing around with PhotoBooth filters and the webcam on their Macbooks.

Let's try "people". Uh, the thumbnails make everything look grungy and dead. Is that supposed to happen.

Jesus fuck, are those frames. I'm viewing an artwork and it's in a fucking frame. Oh my god.

Speaking of, the artwork I'm viewing is http://www.bloodartist.com/image.php?id=799 . It was listed under "whats exceptional" (sic). lol. More stuff that is "featured" includes such masterpieces as http://www.bloodartist.com/image.php?id=664, http://www.bloodartist.com/image.php?id=788, and http://www.bloodartist.com/image.php?id=763 (nsfw?).

Okay enough browsing.



> 1.update mood stats
> 2.submit anything you want from movies to stories and from drawings to naked drawings!!
> 3.chat with your fellow blood brothers and sisters!!
> 4.post journals,forums,and hate free comments on art
> ...



1. No thanks, fuck anything that resembles Twitter. Other sites have it anyway.
2. I'll stick to FA.
3. Sounds like a cult.
4. We can do that here. So what's your policy on "hate free" comments, anyway? Do you let people delete their own comments, or do you patrol for comments that aren't asskissing and deal with them yourselves?
5, 6. I'll stick with storm-artists.
7. Sure.



> and many more so join now! at www.bloodartist.com:smile:



Your link is broken.

Guys, you have to read this "about" page: 



> Welcome to BloodArtist! BA is an image sharing site where you can upload your pictures,movies,stories,music and get feedback from the community, and see other's creations
> 
> now thats just part of the story so let me tell you the full story of how it all started a long time ago around april 2008 i was a newbie at deviantart. at first i thought that people here on deviantart were very friendly with me .
> 
> ...



ahahahaa I have no words. Here are some excerpts from the FAQ:



> *I reported a troll, but they are still harrassing me, what do I do?*
> Okay so heres the thing if this a-hole wont leave you alone then you need to report this case to the police,now just to let you know this has became a very serious problem in our world were people like trolls attend to harass other people online by spamming them with nonsense repeated bad words on profiles,artwork pieces, etc. more then other people raping women okay?.





> *I know this website is supposed to have the freedom to upload whatever images you want, but those images offend me.*
> well first off it doesnt matter if your gay,jewish,or muslism still youve the right to report anything that may offend you in any way to one of our staffs



I mean, seriously? Kid, clean up your site. You got someone who is semi-competent to build the framework, but you fucked it all up with your crappy content. It's grossly unprofessional, you need a spellcheck, and stop trying to advertise until the site gets its shit together.


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden, I wasted about 5 minutes of my life reading that.


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Aden, I wasted about 5 minutes of my life reading that.


 
But it wasn't even for you D:


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> But it wasn't even for you D:


 Curiosity kills.


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Curiosity kills.


 
Well at least that "About" page was entertaining, eh?


----------



## Willow (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well at least that "About" page was entertaining, eh?


 Eh..I guess so.


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

Or maybe the site owner is a troll mastermind and I took the bait
that would be terrible


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh boy, a _troll free site_! That's what all of us around here are looking for, yes'm.
> 
> Let's break this down.
> 
> ...


 


uhhh sorry where you saying something? or is this constrictive criticism that your typing? and if your talking about my site having to do with vampires and blood, "NO" it doenst have to do with that stuff ,the whole thing about blood and vampires is just for fun thank you for understanding


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 12, 2010)

uhh excuxe me but i'am no troll thank you perhaps your the troll


----------



## Aden (Oct 12, 2010)

killerlaughter said:


> *U*hhh sorry*,* *were* you saying something? *O*r is this *constructive* criticism that *you're* typing?



It's criticism. I suppose it could be constructive if you actually took the advice.



> *A*nd if *you're* talking about my site having to do with vampires and blood, "NO" it *doesn't* have to do with that stuff*,* the whole thing about blood and vampires is just for fun*.* *T*hank you for understanding*.*


 
Well I mean, it's the first impression that _everyone will get_ when they go to the site. The domain name, the banner, the "fluids" slogan thing, the color scheme...what other impression are you hoping that people will get?



> *U*hh *excuse* me but *I'm* no troll*,* thank you*. P*erhaps *you're* the troll*.*



Oh snap.

To be honest, guy, I'm being hard on your site for a reason. I came across it a half a year ago when it had that horrendous header that featured a cartoon arm being drained of blood cells that were the size of cheerios, and it's still the _same damn thing_ plus a small facelift. You have not had any realization, you have not worked to improve yourself. The same air of blatant unprofessionalism, the same stance towards 'those ebil trols grr'. You even use the word "trolls" seriously in your Terms of Use (funny note about the Terms of Use - you can actually go through paragraph by paragraph and pick out which bits you added in yourself. It's pretty bad). No self-respecting artist would be caught dead with his or her name on this site.

You need a wake-up call. The site is just badly implemented and you seem like you're in denial of that fact. If you're willing to open your eyes and work to improve the site, I will be glad to offer specific critique of a few things that need to be done.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 12, 2010)

so wait... you posted random and shitty comments and ads to your own services on journals and pictures of other deviantart users, they got angry about it and you say that *THEY* are trolling *YOU*?
that is probably the most retarded thing i have ever read in my entire life...


----------



## Tuss (Oct 12, 2010)

I see "human fluid" and I think of jizz.
I don't really want to get creative with jizz, thankyou.

Also, it looks like a 12 year old designed that website. I'd tweak it a little if I were you.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 12, 2010)

killerlaughter said:


> uhhh sorry where you saying something? or is this constrictive criticism that your typing? and if your talking about my site having to do with vampires and blood, "NO" it doenst have to do with that stuff ,the whole thing about blood and vampires is just for fun thank you for understanding


 
I'd say he pulled his punches there too.

Your site is terrible. It could be something interesting, but you have made something that is aimed directly at vampire fans. The colour scheme, tags, slogans, and so on just screams "Look at me! I'm edgy! Vampires!". People will get the spirit of the site and define it by these things. First impressions count. And for your site, they count badly.

More to the fucking point, how do you plan to define "troll"? Someone who gives constructive criticism that the artist dislikes will suddenly get banned for trolling? Which means everyone who has the faintest idea how art works will quickly get removed, so you just have a circlejerk of poor art. Actually, like you already do.

You need to grow up, work on your troll definitions, make your website look and feel more professional and try passive advertising. For example, not coming to an art site nd going "Hey, my art site is better" when it blatantly isn't.


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'd say he pulled his punches there too.
> 
> Your site is terrible. It could be something interesting, but you have made something that is aimed directly at vampire fans. The colour scheme, tags, slogans, and so on just screams "Look at me! I'm edgy! Vampires!". People will get the spirit of the site and define it by these things. First impressions count. And for your site, they count badly.
> 
> ...



either this is your constrcitive cristisim comment or are you just trying to sound like a jerk cause my art site is great


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 12, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> so wait... you posted random and shitty comments and ads to your own services on journals and pictures of other deviantart users, they got angry about it and you say that *THEY* are trolling *YOU*?
> that is probably the most retarded thing i have ever read in my entire life...


 

not really


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 12, 2010)

whatever man your opinion not mines


----------



## killerlaughter (Oct 12, 2010)

and no it's not for vampire fans


----------



## Pine (Oct 12, 2010)

killerlaughter said:


> well then come join bloodartist's only *troll free* art site where you can


 
I want to see how long this lasts


----------



## Smelge (Oct 12, 2010)

killerlaughter said:


> either this is your constrcitive cristisim comment or are you just trying to sound like a jerk cause my art site is great


 
Let me guess, I'm a troll because my opinion isn't the same as yours?

God, you sound like an eleven year old that hasn't learnt English yet. You have vague and really stupid rules that have different meanings for different people. You cry when people offer criticism and cry that they are trolling. Seriously? How the fuck is an art site meant to develop if even the creator of the site cries about criticism. Art is meant to be a progression. You start shit and get less shit over time. People pointing you in the right direction, or showing you where you went wrong is the basis of fucking learning. However, your site encourages people to go "OMG TROLL" the second any actual learning is likely to happen. This means you will have a few "artists" being stagnant and learning absolutely fuck all, so they stay as terrible artists until the day they die because they are too retarded to accept that they might actually be fucking wrong.

Also, you completely ignored all the points about the feel your site gives out. Everything there screams vampire/goth. The name, the colour scheme and the tagline. It doesn't matter what you say it is about, that is what it looks like, and that is the first impression people will keep. If you want it to be an art site, give it a name and look that actually says art site. Cos at the moment it just says "whiny teen vampire wannabes".


----------



## Smelge (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh, and while we are at it, why the hell would you try and draw users away from an established art site with a flawed and unfinished site that is supposedly in competition? It's as far from polite as it's possible to get, and all it does is shows the admins shitty attitude towards everyone else.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm pretty certain lynx plox is not the place to advertise a alternative host site.
Thread closed.

Also OP: A side note, learn to take constructive criticism. It will help you out in the long run.
Constructive Criticism /=/  trolling


----------

